# "Olive"



## Frances1311 (Nov 5, 2008)

This is another fishing boat my Grandad Bill Mason was on. If any one is interested I have the following info on her

1901-1931 LT299
1931-1953 LL59
1953-1958 of Karlskrone (Norway)
1958-1960 of Bhus (Sweden)
1960- sold Denmark

Wooden Ketch Rigged, carvel built trawler (Smack)
Official No. 114999
71.7 ft.long x 18.9 ft. beam x 9.1 ft. draught
56.76 Tons

Built 1901 by H. Reynolds at Lowestoft for H.R. Boardley of Lowestoft
Other Owners
1918 C.E. Gower Lowestoft
1925 F.C. Burton (Died 23.4.1930)
1930 H.G. Prior
1931 A.H. Groundson of Sweden

30.9.1911 Mate lost. Mizzen mast and small boat carried away rough weather 25 miles N.N.E. of Cromer

1931 Sold to Sweden (Swedish Reg. No 7839)

1931 45 H.P. Motor installed

1936 65 H.P. motor installed

1958 Converted to Motor Yacht in Sweden

1960 Sold to Denmark

1961 Sold to West Germany

In late 60s was lying as watch vessel at a wreck being investigated by one A. Larson

Hope this is of interest.

Fran


----------

